# ACS - PASA Assessment



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I have got the ACS results today 'ICT Business Analyst' (Which i have nominated while filing the application) and approved under PIM3 Group A, which is a good news. 

However out of the two employer work experience in IT field, only one is considered as the relevant assessed work exp. 

Previous employer work experience is close to System Analyst and not Business Analyst. 

So should i have to ask for review to consider both employers experience under System Analyst ? or when i submit the application with DIAC, they will consider the work experience of the previous ICT occupation based on the CV and service certificates provided by the employer. Not exactly matching with ANZSCO ACS accessed occupation, but still close to one of SOL list appearing in the DIAC List.

In the DIAC Website, Its given as 'Your employment experience is in either your nominated or a closely related skilled occupation.' How far this can be taken into consideration?

So i am in a big dilemma now, any inputs / advise in this regard will be very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

interesting, i seriously wonder how acs and diac work in two different line. acs assesses your skill, they consider only the relevant experience.. not sure if diac would go by acs assessment proof or reconsider your previous experience


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

So should i mail DIAC asking for this information? Do they respond for such questions?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no they wont, and if they do, they will take forever, it is best to call them instead


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

okay, Let me try my luck tomorrow. 

Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> no they wont, and if they do, they will take forever, it is best to call them instead


Depending on the answer from them, the DIAC points calculation needs to be considered before filing for 175 OR 176.

As there is a 5 point difference between 3+ yrs overseas experience and 5+ overseas experience.

In my case 1 yr in Core Mechanical Engineering domain industry.
2.7 yrs in ICT as system analyst.
3.6+ yrs in ICT as BA. --> Only this is considered under nominated ANZSCO code.

I believe, its not fair to just go by the ACS sheet, as the previous employer occupation may not be exactly same as a single ANZSCO code. It can be of different profile too, in such cases they should be able to count in as long as the related profile is also in IT and available in SOL list.

Your views?

Thanks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i really can not comment on this but when was life fair??


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

hahaha...! thats like a typical DIAC reply..huh ? 

Anyways....i will give it a try to find out if they consider by CV / previous employer service certificates or blindfolded by ACS Sheet only .

Regards,
Mani


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> hahaha...! thats like a typical DIAC reply..huh ?
> 
> Anyways....i will give it a try to find out if they consider by CV / previous employer service certificates or blindfolded by ACS Sheet only .


Gud News, ACS amended the letter considering the previous Employer experience as well.

So all good now..

Clap Clap to the fair assessment. 

Cheers...


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Gud News, ACS amended the letter considering the previous Employer experience as well.
> 
> So all good now..
> 
> ...


That is great news!!!  How did this happen? Did you contact them or they themselves sent a new letter?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

vijay176 said:


> That is great news!!!  How did this happen? Did you contact them or they themselves sent a new letter?


Contacted By Email. They said the previous employer IT experience will be checked by the assessor once again and if it was mistakenly given earlier as Not assessable then a new amended letter will be sent.

In one day, I have got the amended letter. I should really appreciate their response and prompt replies.

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## v190 (Sep 22, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Contacted By Email. They said the previous employer IT experience will be checked by the assessor once again and if it was mistakenly given earlier as Not assessable then a new amended letter will be sent.
> 
> In one day, I have got the amended letter. I should really appreciate their response and prompt replies.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


That's cool :clap2:


----------



## jigneshmehta (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi MaddyOZ,

Did you undergo RPL..? If yes, can you pl. share the list of docos that you sent.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

No Mate...not RPL... Regular UG n PG degree + Work experience assessment


----------



## hamayun (Oct 8, 2011)

*I am facing similar problem*

Hi I applied for ICT - Business Analyst and got +ve assesment but unfortunately one of my initial job's experience was not counted in total experience. While I see a need for review from ACS I also see a need to improve my experience letter so that it clearly shows what functions relate to business analyst job.

Can someone please tell me how to contact ACS and if I should also share updated experience letter and CV.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

hamayun said:


> Hi I applied for ICT - Business Analyst and got +ve assesment but unfortunately one of my initial job's experience was not counted in total experience. While I see a need for review from ACS I also see a need to improve my experience letter so that it clearly shows what functions relate to business analyst job.
> 
> Can someone please tell me how to contact ACS and if I should also share updated experience letter and CV.


Mail them and ask first....if its possible for a assessor review... In your mail make sure you give enough justification to prove that 'not assessable' experience is relevant to the nominated occupation. Your CO will respond with the possible course of action
...if you are still not satisfied... You can reappeal by filling up the application and pay the reappeal fees too...

Good Luck


----------



## hamayun (Oct 8, 2011)

Appriciate prompt response I have just sent an email to [email protected] let's see what do they do with my request.


----------



## hamayun (Oct 8, 2011)

*Should I acccept assesment result or go for Review of PASA*

Hi Guys,
I contacted my CO and request to see why one job experience was missing from my letter I also attached my CV (which was not previously attached). today I got updated assesment letter which still did not count for one of my job experiences due to which I am unable to qualify for 8 years or more experience bracket. I have a total of 11 years of experience out of which I thought at least 8 years were closely linked. The only reason I can relate to this outcome is the fact that now what I read experience letter from my 1st job (whic is not counted) it does really not show strong relevance. I however can get an updated experience letter containing more relevant details but I am not sure if ACS will discard my previous experience letter and accept the new one from the same employer particularly when the job duration was in past.

Please advise me as I am really unable to move ahead as I am short of 5 points to qualify for 65 passing marks.


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> Depending on the answer from them, the DIAC points calculation needs to be considered before filing for 175 OR 176.
> 
> As there is a 5 point difference between 3+ yrs overseas experience and 5+ overseas experience.
> 
> ...


Hi MaddyOZ,

As per my understanding if your educational qualification is not closely related to ICT then you have to take RPL route for ACS skill assessment. From your experience it seems your educational background is that of Mechanical Engineering. I am just wondering how a regular skill assessment worked for your? Did you engage an agent to do all your paper work?


----------



## Janar (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi MaddyOZ, Would appreciate if you can comment on how you managed to present your mechanical eng and manage to go through the regular skill assessment? Did you have a masters degree related to ICT?


----------

